
Chinese Co Refuses To Pay Goldman Sachs $80 Million In Derivative Losses - chaostheory
http://www.zerohedge.com/article/small-chinese-company-tells-goldman-take-hike-refuses-pay-80-million-derivative-losses
======
mschy
Counterparty risk is a bitch.

Particularly when layered with legal and cultural risks.

